# Taking Prompts... (SFW/NSFW)



## Gemeny (Jul 30, 2018)

!!
I'm looking to get some of my writing out there in the world, but I'm struggling with pinning down ideas! If anyone could send me prompts/characters/situations/etc. it would be greatly appreciated! I'm thinking I could manage about a one-shot for each I get sent? SFW or NSFW; either is fine by me!♥♥


----------



## MisfortunateCostumes (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, I don't know if anyone else contacted you, but I've got one if you're interested. 

The sun is a phoenix egg. It hatches, and the phoenix comes to earth to stay making it always daylight. A cult forms believing the phoenix is a god.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 7, 2018)

Gemeny said:


> !!
> I'm looking to get some of my writing out there in the world, but I'm struggling with pinning down ideas! If anyone could send me prompts/characters/situations/etc. it would be greatly appreciated! I'm thinking I could manage about a one-shot for each I get sent? SFW or NSFW; either is fine by me!♥♥


This is going sound random, but have you tried joining an RP to help with your writing? I joined one and it's done wonders for my writing. I'd recommend the Don Volpe RP. IF that's not your speed, I'll PM you and help you out, but what do like to write about? Think about that instead of trying to get random written pieces out there.


----------



## Gemeny (Aug 11, 2018)

Mh, I'll try that! do you know any rp's through Discord or anything? I, for some reason, always get anxious about doing open forum rp's (idk if Don Volpe is..?) but I can do Discord. And that's my other problem, I really _will_ write about _anything, _so I just wanted to figure out what people might want to see. I've gotten a few ideas since I posted this (through the post and just thinking about it) but I still would love some prompts and things.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 12, 2018)

Gemeny said:


> Mh, I'll try that! do you know any rp's through Discord or anything? I, for some reason, always get anxious about doing open forum rp's (idk if Don Volpe is..?) but I can do Discord. And that's my other problem, I really _will_ write about _anything, _so I just wanted to figure out what people might want to see. I've gotten a few ideas since I posted this (through the post and just thinking about it) but I still would love some prompts and things.


Don Volpe is here on the forum, but if you're comfortable with Discord you should be fine with the format here on the forum. It is very relaxed. I'll give you a link:

forums.furaffinity.net: Don Volpe [Season 3 • PAUSED]

I would caution you that it is better to write you are passionate about for big project like novels and novellas because sometimes you can lose interest in what you are writing if it isn't an idea you like.

Also, I like writers, so if you want to exchange follows and chat about the writing trade, I'm game.


----------

